# no boot con kernel 2.6.32 e mouse usb

## MajinJoko

Inizio con un   :Shocked: 

Allora, fino a qualche giorno fa usavo il kernel 2.6.30 dei gentoo sources.

Poi ho aggiornato al 2.6.32 stabile (sempre gentoo sources), dato un make old config, e sistemato la parte relativa alla scheda dvb-t che durante il make old config era saltato.

Ora, il "fastidio" è che se accendo il pc con un mouse usb inserito, carica grub, avvia il kernel (vedo i due pinguini), ma per via del silent non scrive nulla e resta fermo lì.

Se tolgo il mouse invece funziona tutto.

La soluzione più ovvia sarebbe tornare al kernel vecchio, ma vorrei capire come risolvere su questo.. avete qualsiasi ideuzza che possa aiutare?

La cosa divertente è che questo problema l'avevo sul portatile precedente a questo (un asus) per scazzi strani della bios. Con questo portatile andava tutto così bene..   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie fin d'ora e buona giornata

----------

## Peach

che ne dici di togliere l'opzione quiet dal kernel e vedere cosa ti stampa? le softrq funzionano?

----------

## ago

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> dato un make old config

 

ho notato che si perde più tempo con oldconfig, preferisco aggiungere il mio hw (e a limite togliere qualcosa), piuttosto che stare a leggere tutto l'output di oldconfig (che tra il .30 e il .32 non è poco....)

----------

## MajinJoko

Scusate il ritardo.

Non è colpa del mouse usb. L'altro giorno mi è capitato con portatile collegato alla rete elettrica senza periferiche usb. Adesso avviandolo a batteria (sempre senza usb).

Togliendo l'opzione quiet, il boot si blocca alla riga in grassetto:

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.932815] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
> 
> [    0.932899] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)
> 
> [    0.933000] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
> ...

 

In pratica resta sulla riga del synaptic e smette di caricare.

I softrq non funzionano.

Cosa posso inventarmi?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

bo.

prima di tutto, compilerei i driver synaptics come moduli e li sposterei provvisoriamente dal loro percorso originale di /lib/modules/...

in questo modo, dovresti passare indenne al boot e potresti provare a vedere successivamente cosa accade usando insmod manualmente.

poi, non guasta ricompilare x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

----------

